# New Author and retired Marine trying to get book out



## usmc9550 (Dec 18, 2021)

Terror to Triumph: Whittemore, Chris: 9781662413582: Amazon.com: Books

I am the author, and I am trying to get my book in front of as many people as possible. Unlike a lot of war books this book talks about experiences during the different battles in Iraq and Afghanistan but also focuses on what happens when military members return home, coping with stressors of trying to find the normal, and fighting side by side with family to save lives.


----------



## fos (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going to read the Kindle preview. I have an Army son that still struggles from that part of his life.


----------



## usmc9550 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you for replying and reviewing the book. I have been told by many that I served with and also those that have served that the book gave them hope, peace of mind. Amazon has some good reviews also if you want to check them out. I hope your son gets some peace from that part of his life


----------



## Juan M. Fleming (Dec 31, 2021)

I would instead put some conflict on the book cover: if you were telling about yourself like the toughest opponent, put some antagonist - yourself on the book cover, add some of your pic looking against yourself at the marine uniform. It will catch regular folks by the original idea and, most important - conflict. _About me_*:* I provide case study writing services to assist students worldwide to make a living; https://ca.edubirdie.com/case-study-writing-services .

Instead of








for example, this one:









Good luck with your book.


_Edited to remove self-promotional link. - Becca_


----------



## usmc9550 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sir, 
Thank you for your insight and great cover art idea. Since the book is already out and published I will need to wait till I do a 2nd edition maybe. Thank you again


----------



## Juan M. Fleming (Dec 31, 2021)

usmc9550 said:


> Sir,
> Thank you for your insight and great cover art idea. Since the book is already out and published I will need to wait till I do a 2nd edition maybe. Thank you again


Your service made it possible for all of us to be the country we are today.
Thank you for your service, Sir.


----------



## empathizer (Oct 14, 2017)

I can provide you with contact info for other veterans who might be interested n your book.


----------



## usmc9550 (Dec 18, 2021)

empathizer said:


> I can provide you with contact info for other veterans who might be interested n your book.


that would be awesome and the more people that I can reach the better. The publication company just did the press release so I am hoping that it gets in the hands to a lot of people


----------



## usmc9550 (Dec 18, 2021)

evanhemming said:


> Thanks for your book.
> 
> Plus one in my reading list


Thank you so much for your support and i would love to hear what you think after you read


----------



## Phillip Carter (9 mo ago)

This book is on my list!


----------



## usmc9550 (Dec 18, 2021)

Phillip Carter said:


> This book is on my list!


Thank you for the support


----------

